# Anyone running GHRP.GHRH 3x/day... are you doing 3 pins ed in abdominal region?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 20, 2014)

?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump bump.  Just wondering if it's necessary to rotate away from the stomach area


----------



## Christsean (Feb 20, 2014)

My abdomen looks like a war zone from time to time brother. Some places are like leather.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 25, 2014)

Christsean said:


> My abdomen looks like a war zone from time to time brother. Some places are like leather.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk



word


----------



## Juiced1 (Feb 27, 2014)

You can pin that stuff any where you can pinch enough skin to pull away from muscle. And you could even do IM if you want


----------

